# is that the same?



## lepux (3 mo ago)

I gave my budgies a food plate with my hand and they start to eat but when i gave them from my hand directly they get scared.
what should i do?


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
It takes a lot of trust before birds will take food from our hands, I see you have a nesting box in the cage, are you breeding your birds?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How many budgies do you have?
How long have you had these budgies?
What is that box in their cage? You need to remove it immediately.
You should never have anything in the cage that can be used as a breeding site.
Additionally, that box looks to be quite dirty with bird dropings.

Feeding from a dish and feeding from your hand are two entirely different things.
Your budgies must learn to trust you before they will venture onto your hand.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian**

When you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## lepux (3 mo ago)

Impeckable said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> It takes a lot of trust before birds will take food from our hands, I see you have a nesting box in the cage, are you breeding your birds?


no, i got them as pets.
but i got nesting box because more budgies is always better lol
breeding them is not the main goal


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

lepux said:


> no, i got them as pets.
> but i got nesting box because more budgies is always better lol
> breeding them is not the main goal


Sorry but I disagree! 
Please fully read the post @FaeryBee has supplied for you.


----------



## lepux (3 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *How many budgies do you have?
> How long have you had these budgies?
> What is that box in their cage? You need to remove it immediately.
> You should never have anything in the cage that can be used as a breeding site.
> ...


I don't have experience with birds, at first I brought a female budgie but after 3 or so days my brother brought another budgie with the box, I didn't tell him to bring it but he did anyway, I had no idea about this thing, And about the dirty box I was out for 3 Days and I saw them sitting there most of time, before I saw this message they had already eaten from my hand lol, thanks for telling me
edit: my brother got the other one cuz his friend told him she cant live alone



Impeckable said:


> Sorry but I disagree!
> Please fully read the post @FaeryBee has supplied for you.


Sorry for making this mistake and thanks for helping me

Sorry but i will ask many questions 
1- berry (the blue one) eat from my hand but lemon would eat from the plate (while im holding it).
2- i clean the cage every "5-8 days" is that good?
3- if lemon ate from my hand what is the next step?
and berry ate from my hand but she still bit scared, when lemon get scared she does as well
*Impeckable, FaeryBee.*
edit: should i gave them food only with my hand or just put the food in the cage?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please remove the box from the cage immediately as you have been advised. 

The cage should be cleaned every day. 
good hygiene for budgies is as important as a healthy diet. 

Trust is fragile and budgies are easily frightened. You may take one step forward and two steps back. 

How long have you had the two birds?
Please read the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section of the forum. 

Additionally, to learn to give your birds the best possible care, please refer back to my prior post and read all the information as recommended. 

Best wishes *


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

@lepux 
You have a lot to learn about looking after budgies, as already mentioned please remove the nesting box straight away, it is obvious that you have little or no knowledge of budgies so the very last thing you want is for the birds to start mating, keeping budgies is a big responsibility and must be taken seriously, you are responsible for their health and wellbeing which means that you have to give them the best possible home, food and when necessary you will have to get help from an avian vet, the good thing is that you have come to the right place to learn everything you need to know, this forum is amazing because it has so much information about the care of budgies, there's also some brilliant people on here that will be more than happy to help you learn about your birds.
I don't know how long you've had your birds but asking if they should feed from your hand is not really important, your first priority has to be removing that nesting box (you have no experience so you don't want the extra responsibility of more birds,) plus of course I very much doubt that you know if your birds are old enough to mate, the blue/ grey budgie (Berry) certainly looks to be to young for breeding in my opinion. Then comes the birds home (it's cage) and then it's diet.
FaeryBee has given you loads of valuable links to start you off learning about keeping budgies, please read it all, and then read it all again.


----------



## lepux (3 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please remove the box from the cage immediately as you have been advised.
> 
> The cage should be cleaned every day.
> good hygiene for budgies is as important as a healthy diet.
> ...


I had the birds since 39 days,
I got confused when I read *The Truth about GRIT* I asked more than three pet shop before and breeder and also my friend, everyone of them told me just give them grit, vegetables and fruits
I read *A Healthy Diet for your Budgie* and I'll try to get them the perfect food as fast as I can
Just a question: what's wrong with the box? (except that its too dirty)
thanks for help <3 

Edit: sorry when I searched about grid i though its seeds (yea I dont know english that much)
and when I said everyone said grit is just fine i meant the seeds and should the seeds be the main food?


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I cannot clearly see the 2 birds but I'm guessing you have a male bird and a female bird, budgies will mate when given an opportunity, that nesting box is the opportunity, you are not yet experienced enough to let them mate, removing the nesting box will stop them mating, also the box is probably the worst one I have seen, do yourself a favour and throw the box away


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Remove the nest box and read the information below:


When you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------



## lepux (3 mo ago)

Impeckable said:


> I cannot clearly see the 2 birds but I'm guessing you have a male bird and a female bird, budgies will mate when given an opportunity, that nesting box is the opportunity, you are not yet experienced enough to let them mate, removing the nesting box will stop them mating, also the box is probably the worst one I have seen, do yourself a favour and throw the box away


I took out the box👍



FaeryBee said:


> *Remove the nest box and read the information below:
> 
> 
> When you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
> ...


I did
and is there any good articles about taming 2 birds?


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

@lepux taming 2 birds is much more hard work than taming just one bird, the idea is to get the birds to trust you, then they'll be friendlier towards you, at the moment they will probably be scared of you, they will see you as a giant monster, it will take weeks if not months for the birds to start trusting you, this is good to read Taming 2 birds at once
but honestly you need to make their cage into a home for the birds first, that means spotlessly clean, suitable perches, and the best food you can get for them, and of course spend time with them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

You have been given great advice and I agree completely. Please be sure to read through _everything_ provided above to ensure you're clear on what are the best practices for caring for your budgies. 

There are many additional budgie articles and “stickies” around the forums; please read those as well to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

